# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  Vista и игры

## Norton1810

Я скоро собираюсь перейти на Висту и очень хотела бы узнать, какие игры точно на ней не пойдут?(по Directx 10). в частности меня интересуют следующие игры: Rayman(все части), Bloodrayne, Как достать Соседа(1,2,3,4), Бешеные Псы, ну и другие. Если у кого Виста и что-то не идет, делитесь наблюдениями.

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## Blackwizard

Под Висту знаю идут игры с процентным соотношением 50 на 50. Чем это обусловлено неясно. Это касается как старых игр, так и свежих. На новых теперь пишут, поддерживается виста или нет. Пока больше ничем не могу помочь.

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## Gorgona

Как-то читал обзор про Crysis(новый этап фаркрая), вот там расписано какая она крутая, и написано что надо Висту для нормальной игры.

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## Trash

С играми на висте особых проблем не будет. Соотношение "подходит/не подходит" примерно 90%/10%. Так что смело можно переходить на Висту. Главное помнить на висте игры идут более тяжелее, в отличие от ХР. Игры которые идут с защитой старфорс 3... не пойдут, точнее пойдут если слить дрова на старфорс с официального сайта старфорс. Я год на висте сижу, если чесно - напряжно. Конечно в плане работы идеальный вариант, да и домашнего пользования (просмотр Dvd). Так же, кстати, на  висте есть удивительное новшество - можно подтыкнуть флеш накопитель и определить его как турбо для вашей видеокарты. Там она будет хранить некоторые текстуры и всякую всячину. Все свежие игры идут отлично - никого не слушаем. Пример: Bioshok, Condemned, Call of Duty 4, Medal of Honnour Airborn, Colin McRae Dirt, Battlefield (любой), Half Life Episode 2, Fear... Да и старье потянет типо: Мафия. У меня токо казаки снова война не идут и Call of Duty 2 с буксами, а так все хорошо :-)

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## tihOnOff

вообще то в висте все просто так скажем в плане игр... никто не запрещает ставить и директ икс 9с какой нить последний, потому что тама стоит как обычно и 7, 8,9, и конечно 10... если виста лиц., то сто процентов что после установки директ икс9с обновленно у тебя будет и 9 и 10) просто в играх поддерживающих 10, будет кнопка выбора, мол с 9ым или 10ым запускать! а если игра ваще не ставиться или не запускается, есть простая вещь, называется "запустить в режиме совместимости WinXpSP2", поставить галку и запускать от имени администратора (щелчок правой кнопки мыши по приложению и выбрать "Запуститть от имени администратора") Вот вроде бы и все... Но если честно все равно не все игры идут, ета причина и привела меня к установке опят XP, а то братишка гамать любит...

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## Trash

Пока нет смысла переходить на Висту. Вот выпустят сервис пак 1 оффициальный, тогда моно подумать. Будет улучшена поддержка всевозможных дров, копирование с жестяка будет поднято по скорости в 2 раза... Сам недавно поставил хр, ВИСТА изрядно поднадоела )

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## mixstream

По мне так воопще не имеет смысла на висту перезодить..  слишком много проблем с совместимостью с железками и поддержки сети.... я компы на дому ремонтирую и 40% процентов заказов решаются переходом на хп... 
ИМХО: стоит перепрыгнуть сразу на WinSeven. по сути таже виста, но с похеренными лишиними функциями... стоит у меня 2 месяца в качестве теста.. ни одной ошибки... хотя на висту во всех модификациях а моего компа абсолютная аллергия

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## Cote

Привет всем! помогите пожалуйста найти игру, не знаю год издания, но играла лет 6 назад. Похожа на обычную флеш игру, где представлена доска в виде шахматной (цвет меняется в уровнях, их примерно 20), где главным персонажем является белый кот, который должен на этом поле собрать все сладости (также меняют с уровнями и с каждым уровнем их все больше и больше) одним ходом и за время, при чем нельзя ударяться о стенки.

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## arbizoff

пожалуйста, так какие условия игры на футбольном и теннисных полях? это все же платно или нет?

----------

rexl (06.05.2015)

----------


## Fedor599

виста сразу как вышла была гавном

----------

admin (19.07.2021)

----------

